# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Na vijf maanden nog geen oogarts die een diagnose kan stellen

## Mama'e Janur

Beste mensen,
Ik schrijf dit bericht omdat ik vast ben gelopen in alle mogelijke probeersels van behandeling van het oog van mijn vriend. Excuses als dit bericht erg lang is  :Wink:  Het is nogal een lang verhaal.
Mijn vriend is Indonesisch en woont nog in Indonesie ( verblijfsvergunningen zijn niet zo simpel deze tijd.. :Wink:  ) Ik woon in Nederland. Afgelopen februari kwam mijn vriend op een toeristenvisum drie maanden naar mij toe. Op het moment dat hij bijna in Nederland landde kreeg hij een prikkend branderig gevoel aan zijn linkeroog. Zijn oog was ook erg rood en zag er geirriteerd uit. We hebben het een week aangekeken maar hij kreeg steeds maar last. We zijn op een avond dat hij erg veel last had naar de eerste hulp van het VU ziekenhuis in Amsterdam gegaan. Zijn gehele gezondheid is getest en alle resultaten waren goed/gezond. De artsen konden geen reden van zijn 'zieke' oog vinden en verwezen ons naar de huisarts voor verder onderzoek. De huisarts vond ook niets en verwees met spoed naar de oogpoli van het AMC. Mijn vriend heeft gedurende drie maanden op deze poli gelopen en de artsen zeiden letterlijk dat ze niet weten wat er met zijn oog aan de hand was. Mijn vriend had inmiddels de volgende klachten:
-Zeer slecht zicht, dat af en toe opeens verbeterde maar dan weer verslechterde
-Erge hoofdpijn, alleen aan de kant van zijn 'zieke' oog
-Knalrood oog
-Verdikking van het witte gedeelte van het oog
De oogartsen van het AMC gaven hem eerst ontstekingsremmers omdat hij een 'denderende' ontsteking in zijn oog had. Deze verhielpen de klachten maar de klachten kwamen na beeindiging van de kuur onmiddelijk weer terug.. Toen kreeg mijn vriend een kuur voor herpes ( puur om uit te testen ), deze verhielp de klachten ook, hoewel de artsen zeiden dat het waarschijnlijk niet om herpes gaat.
Het ging een maandje goed met het oog van mijn vriend. Maar toen ik naar Indonesie ging om hem voor de zomervakantie te bezoeken zag ik een wazige vlek in zijn iris. Deze werd steeds groter en er kwam een vlekje bij. Mijn vriend heeft nu pijn aan zijn oog: Een branderig gevoel,..en zijn zicht verslechterd. De oogartsen hier weten ook niet wat er aan de hand is en schrijven ( excusez ) alleen maar onzin voor ( pijnstillers en antibiotica, die wij niet willen omdat er geen sprake van een infectie is ). 
Mijn vraag aan u is open, heeft iemand een tip wat ik kan proberen? Ik voel me hopeloos omdat mijn vriend elke dag pijn heeft maar er niets aan te doen is. Ook ben ik bang dat het zal verslechteren met alle gevolgen voor zijn zicht van dien.
Hartelijk dank voor het lezen!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Mama ' e Janur,

Ik heb je verhaal gelezen maar eerlijk gezegd heb ik weinig verstand van ogen dus ik hoop dat er gauw andere mensen jou een antwoord kunnen geven.... :Embarrassment: 

persoonlijk lijkt het mij moeilijk om hem blijvend te helpen omdat hij niet in Nederland woont....misschien weet iemand een goede site op internet waar heel veel te lezen is, maar ik ben daar niet van op de hoogte, maar het moet er zijn...zeer pijnlijk voor je vriend, wat een zorg en verdriet hierom voor beiden...de angst voor zijn oog lijkt mij logisch....in Belgie hebben ze ook prima artsen maar ik hoop dat er iemand een antwoord voor je heeft, een goede Tip om uit te zoeken...de artsen in Nederland doen hun best en zijn bekwaam, maar het is goed als ze zeggen dat ze het niet weten, dat is wel eerlijk, maar dat is wel verschrikkelijk....is het mogelijk om er een scan of foto van te maken?????  :Wink: 

heel veel sterkte allebei.....en het valt helemaal niet mee als je vriend in een ander land woont, een visum is voor 3 maanden maar een verblijfsvergunning daar moet hard voor gewerkt worden...als de Liefde sterk genoeg is dan komt er op een goede dag een oplossing!!!! hou je haaks...hoop is er "altijd" !!!!

Warme groeten van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Mama'e Janur

Hai Elizabeth,
Wat een lief bericht zeg! Dankjewel, doet me erg goed  :Smile:  Zo mooi als mensen elkaar willen helpen  :Smile:  Ja inderdaad, verblijfsvergunningen zijn ERG moeilijk maar we gaan ervoor! Mijn vriend is inderdaad al twee keer op een toeristenvisum van drie maanden naar Nederland gekomen  :Smile:  Maar nu over het oog: We zijn nu in Indonesie en hebben vandaag eindelijk een dokter gevonden die begrijpt wat zijn aandoening is en die ons kan helpen!! Ik ben ZO blij en opgelucht, kstond helemaal te trillen. Het blijkt dat hij inderdaad een herpesvirus in zijn oog heeft gehad. Een zeldzaam virus, de artsen zeiden daarom dat alle symptomen atypisch waren waarschijnlijk..Wat zijn oog nu belemmert blijkt het litteken dat de herpes heeft achtergelaten te zijn. Dat kan niet genezen worden helaas, er wordt nu alleen geprobeert om het te verdunnen zodat de klachten die het litteken veroorzaakt verlicht worden. De oogarts zei dat ze hoopt dat het virus niet te diep in zijn oog heeft 'gegeten' zodat zijn zicht goed terug kan komen, maar er is sowieso een grote kans dat hij een bril moet gaan dragen omdat hij door het litteken niet goed meer ziet. Tja, behoorlijk heftig allemaal dus het klinkt mss gek dat we zo blij zijn, maar wij zijn al lang dankbaar dat het niet 'gevaarlijk' is in de zin van dat het verergerd of dat hij blind kan raken...Ik hoop nu voor iedereen die ooit een oogkwaal oploopt dat hij/zij zo snel mogelijk behandeld kan worden, voordat het permanente schade aanbrengt. Nogmaals dank voor je lieve bericht!  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

gelukkig voor jullie dat de oorzaak gevonden is.....en idd, wat zal het angstig gevoeld hebben....een oog is zo kwetsbaar!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Mama'e Janur,.... :Smile: 

Hallo Indonesie...hier Holland. :Big Grin:  ..bedankt voor je schrijven...wat geweldig dat er nu een definitieve diagnose gesteld is...het land van herkomst moet inderdaad meer weten over allerlei ziekte's en ik moet zeggen dat de artsen in Nederland er toch heel dicht bij zaten want hij kreeg dus al iets tegen herpes...Wauw...daar wordt je stil en gelukkig van toen de artsen dat tegen jullie zeiden!!!! het is erg wat hem overkomt, maar weten is beter dan onzekerheid!!!! nu nog iets tegen dat litteken en ik hoop dat de pijn ook minder gaat worden...de toekomst zal uitwijzen of er nog verbetering in kan komen...soms zijn de "wonderen" de wereld niet uit en daar geloof ik heilig in....maar hij kan hier mee leven en dat is het allerbelangrijkst....ik wens je vriend tot slot een goed "herstel" toe...veel geluk "samen" en als je weer eens in het ziekenhuis in Nederland komt dan zou ik deze uitslag aan de artsen vertellen....heel belangrijk, ze zaten op de "goede weg" !!!! 

Veel geluk samen in het mooie land en in Nederland...als je weer zin hebt om te schrijven dan kun je dat gewoon doen, daar is deze mooie website voor om elkaar te 'steunen" alle mensen " Samen" hebben veel kracht en steun te bieden en dat is "kostbaar"....

Warme en hartelijke groeten van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:  ( voor beiden)

----------


## Mama'e Janur

Nou ik word serieus helemaal gelukkig op deze site haha... Wat een lieve mensen, Sietske, jij ook bedankt voor je berichtje!  :Smile: 
Ja,je hebt helemaal gelijk, alles beter dan die onzekerheid. Grappig he, alles is zo relatief in het leven... Wanneer we vanuit een 'neutrale' situatie te horen zouden krijgen dat hij blijvende schade aan zijn oog heeft opgelopen ( en de schade is behoorlijk, hij kan met zijn 'zieke' oog nu van tien centimeter afstand al niet meer lezen ), dan zouden we erg verdrietig zijn. Maar door de ziektegeschiedenis, dus doordat we het vanuit een ander 'oog'punt ( heel grappig  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) bekijken zijn we zo ontzettend blij met deze diagnose! De medicijnen lijken trouwens te werken, het wolkje in zijn oog is al iets lichter en hij heeft niet meer continue pijn! Wat ben ik blij.... :') Hee hartstikke bedankt voor (weer) je lieve bericht, ik geniet idd nog drie weekjes van Indonesie en van hem. Daarna weer terug naar Nederland..Weet nog niet wanneer we elkaar weer zullen zien en das nie makkelijk, maar we gaan voor de toekomst...  :Smile:  Liefs!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo vakantieganger in Indonesie met je geliefde vriend.... :Big Grin: 

Wat goed om te horen dat de pijn wat mindert en dat het ietsje lichter wordt in zijn oog...elke verbetering hoe klein ook is er 1....dit moet wel een heel hardnekkig iets zijn wat zijn oog enorm heeft beschadigd....wat een toestanden en wat een schrik....want normaliter komt dit volgens mij niet zo vaak voor.... :Embarrassment:  door de ellende hecht je nog meer aan elkaar en het is inderdaad waar, dat je een situatie totaal anders kunt gaan bekijken, en dat doen jullie ook...je bent al dankbaar dat er een "diagnose" is gesteld en dat het behandeld kan worden ondanks dat er bljvend iets kan overblijven....het moet de tijd krijgen.... :Wink:  mooi dat je even de tijd kon vinden om ons op de hoogte te houden, dat is prettig om te horen...ik leef met jullie mee, elke nieuws omtrent zijn oog is belangrijk...dank je wel....geniet nu dan maar weer voorlopig van elkaar, en het Land, en succes wederom met de behandelingen want tussendoor moet er toch wat gebeuren....sterkte....
Liefde op afstand is moeilijk, maar als beider "harten" samen smelten dan komt het goed op een dag...daggggggggggggg  :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:  

Fijn weekend en de rest.....

Lieve groeten van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:  dit was een berichtje vanuit Nederland.... :Smile:

----------

